# Final Fantasy Prelude - Tuba Cover



## acotuba (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey guys, here's a link to my recent cover recording of the FF1 Prelude that I 
posted on YouTube.

Enjoy!

Final Fantasy Prelude - Tuba Cover






There's definitely a lot of great video game music out there, with the quality of composition in some of those great games they are like miniature (or grand) works of art.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

I have nothing to criticize about the performance, nor am I really qualified to do so, but I am afraid I will have to criticize the choice of a piece. Nobuo Uematsu was asked at the last minute to do one more piece for the game, and in the hurry I guess he must have thought that this would have been good enough for a video game of those times... but honestly, it barely qualifies as a composition. It is more akin to a textbook exercise. Arpeggios straight up and down in an even rhythm. 

I do have a nostalgic attachment to many Final Fantasy pieces, but choosing this piece to represent the series or giving it as an example of a good video game music is a really, really bad idea, in my really blunt opinion.


----------

